

Surface with Windows 8 Pro – Pricing - tarekayna
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2012/11/29/next-up-for-the-surface-family-surface-with-windows-8-pro-pricing.aspx

======
Permit
Everyone seems really blown away by the pricing and I'm not sure why. This
isn't an iPad, it houses a fully functional operating system that lets you run
existing Windows 7 desktop applications.

In a use-case scenario I see it being more similar to a laptop than to the
iPad. If I can run Visual Studio on it and it handles all my existing Windows
7 applications correctly, I'd consider purchasing it. I don't look at it like
it's a tablet I'm going to be installing a Scrabble App on, though.

~~~
smacktoward
The problem is that the pricing puts it into a weird space in the market. If
you want to use it as a laptop, you have to add one of the covers (the $120
Touch Cover or $130 Type Cover) so you have a keyboard, and that puts the
price of the package over $1,000. You can get a "real" laptop (even a Macbook
Air!) for less than that.

An argument could be made that Surface Pro isn't just a laptop, but a laptop
plus a tablet, in which case the appropriate price comparison would be the
cost of a Macbook _and_ an iPad. But the extra horsepower the Surface would
require to run like a laptop would mean lower battery life and greater weight.
So you get a tablet, but one that's less appealing than a tablet designed to
only be a tablet.

~~~
Bud
Not just a keyboard. If you want to use it like a real laptop, you will need a
mouse or other pointing device, as well. Touch on a vertically-oriented screen
is not going to cut it for laptop-ish kinds of uses, as has been proven in
years and years of UX studies.

Clarifying edit: Touch is great if you are holding the device in your hands,
of course, like an iPad. But once you are using a keyboard and Surface's
kickstand and trying to run Windows apps, which is the use case we're
discussing here, you'll need a mouse or a trackpad, just like you do to run
Windows on any other device. Windows apps are not touch friendly and that
didn't magically change just because Ballmer is trying to enter the market
that he publicly mocked in 2007 (iPhone) and 2010 (iPad).

~~~
cooldeal
>because Ballmer is trying to enter the market that he publicly mocked in 2007
(iPhone) and 2010 (iPad).

I'm tired of these kinds of statements. The golden rule is that companies'
employee publicly _have_ to put down their competitors' new strategies.
Imagine if Balmer said the iPad is great it's going to kill us, or if Jobs
said 7" tablets are good but we'll make only in two years, so wait for us to
make it. Or even Andy Rubin saying that Android UI is laggy compared to iOS,
fix coming in 18 months. All of them(except maybe Jobs) would be summarily
fired or atleast will be forced to recant their statements immediately on
threat of being fired. It's almost part of their job to publicly mock their
competitors, or their shareholders will dump the stock.

The more puzzling thing to me is, why do so many people actually think that
these people say what they really believe and really believe what they say?

~~~
tluyben2
> The more puzzling thing to me is, why do so many people actually think that
> these people say what they really believe and really believe what they say?

Because most people here are developers? In most manager courses one of the
lessons is; focus not on what people say but why they say it. Those things are
often not the same thing. Ballmer (etc) are in the eye of the press, which
means that not only do his words influence the stock price, they also
influence the 1000s of people working for the company and their partners. All
need to have their eye on the ball (MS MS MS) meaning the rest of the world is
just _shit_. No matter if it is/he thinks it is or not; that's not relevant at
all.

~~~
fossuser
I'm not sure if I agree that that's what happened in this case. I think
Ballmer actually believed what he said which is why they were so slow to react
and is a part of the problem.

Google's reaction is a good example. After the iPhone launched in 2007 They
immediately threw out the original blackberry like android device they were
planning to release first and focused on their more iPhone like variant.
Microsoft just mocked Apple and did nothing.

As far as the surface goes I think it's an interesting idea and could be
great, but they're doing annoying marketing things again that are hurting it.
Making people pay an extra $120 in order to get the actual product is
annoying, why sell the crippled version without the keypad when that's the
entire point of it? Just include the keypad at the lower price point instead.

~~~
erikpukinskis
> Microsoft just mocked Apple and did nothing.

I'm no Microsoft fan, but this is hyperbole. They release Windows Phone 7,
widely regarded as a credible response, two and a half years after the iPhone
came out. That's not exactly record time, but my guess is some serious hammers
came down at Microsoft when iPhone launched.

~~~
fossuser
I saw the two and a half year delay as the result of doing nothing until they
realized they'd made a mistake.

------
moskie
I don't get the general perspective that the concept of what the Surface Pro
is trying to be is a pointless/undesirable thing.

Now, I totally understand the Surface Pro and Windows 8 might not be a _good_
solution to a problem... but there is a problem. And that problem is that I
have too many devices. I have a tablet. I have a laptop. And I have a desktop.
They all serve their function well, but I do imagine that in the future all of
these devices will be combined into one. I believe that's inevitable. The
Surface Pro is trying to be this solution (again, whether it's a successful
solution is TBD). A device with no keyboard when I want a tablet. Attach a
keyboard when you need it for whatever reason when you're on the go. Throw it
in a dock when you're at your desktop to get your main work done, with
multiple monitors, a comfy desk and chair, etc.

To scoff at this idea as not being a valid problem to tackle, and suggest the
Surface Pro has no reason to even exist, seems short-sighted to me.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
I disagree with your premise that 'all devices will be combined into one'.
People want devices that do what they're built to do in the best way possible,
not one device that tries to please everyone. That's why this idea of building
a hybrid laptop-tablet drives me absolutely crazy: it is neither a good laptop
nor a good tablet. The reviews of Surface confirm this.

Think about it: where have you seen a _good_ example of any of these hybrids?
\- Consumer Copier/Printer/Scanner/Fax machines \- Integrated Graphics Cards
\- Integrated Sound Cards \- Monitor/Speaker combos \- Pants that zip off into
shorts \- Glittens \- etc. etc. etc.

~~~
dpark
> _where have you seen a good example of any of these hybrids?_

Did you try checking your pocket? You likely have a single device in your
pocket right now that serves as a GPS, an MP3 player, a camera, a calendar, a
clock, a calculator, a tiny computer for web browsing and email, oh, and also
as a phone.

------
majormajor
With an active digitizer and the ability to run full apps, this looks like the
perfect photography/graphic work portable workstation, that you can then dock
at your desk at home. Extremely interested in it for that alone.

But I might wait a round or two, or look for similar 3rd party convertible
things... At $1000, currently, it would need to be something that could do
everything I wanted when traveling, and I'm skeptical that the in-lap keyboard
experience on one of these will be good enough to make it a true laptop
replacement for me. Typing in an airport, for instance (or just a recliner, or
bed, or wherever)... I want it to be able to sit in my lap.

A cheaper Surface Pro in the future will appeal just for the portable
photography workstation aspect. A laptop-based 3rd-party alternative with as
good a digitizer, at about the same price, would appeal as my next laptop. Not
sure this version 1 hits what I want, though.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Active digitizers aren't cheap, and are really great with one note (I have the
Samsung tablet). My problem with this tablet is also that I can't use it as a
laptop (literally, I like working on sofas at starbucks). On the other hand,
the resolution looks quite promising, its almost retina!

The good old tablet PCs have good digitizers on them, and they are still being
made. I'm not sure what I will replace my EliteBook with...I like the
digitizer but would prefer something thinner and bigger (like a Samsung Series
9 or a Carbon X1).

~~~
sukuriant
Disclosure: Microsoft employee.

I'm also a photographer in my spare time, and I'm looking forward to this
device, in part because a friend of mine is an artist and she wanted me to
evaluate it when it comes out to see if it's worth the money to her. The
digitizer is definitely the biggest thing I want to test on the device. I'm
hoping that the pen has pressure sensitivity, at least; and I'm hoping that it
turns the screen off far enough from the screen that I can safely lift the pen
a little bit before the touch screen turns back on again. Color accuracy will
also be interesting; but, since it's an x86 device, I imagine we can install
color correction software that will somewhat fix any issues there might be
with that. (I have a very specific screen at home I use for color-accuracy.
I'm very picky.)

I own a Surface RT, too, with a type cover and have experience using it for
... well, I got it the day it came out. First things first, I've worked with
the device on my lap. I have pretty long legs, so the stand sits just fine in
my lap; and, while I do prefer to have a hard surface underneath it, like a
logitech or targus laptop stand, it's plenty usable in this situation. I use
the machine on my lap at a friend's house on their futon all the time.

As for the "it's almost retina!" statement, the Surface Pro is going to be,
for normal intents and purposes, retina at 17" away from your face(#). That's
less than a normal laptop to face distance. For the Surface RT, I've
personally find myself frequently having to raise the resolution of some
webpages as they day goes on, because the text is too small to read. Using the
same calculations as above, the Surface RT is "retina" at 23 inches.

(#) <http://isthisretina.com/>

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I'm eager to try a surface in my lap to see how it feels, which I wasn't able
to do at the Microsoft store. I do a lot of lap work; coding, writing papers),
so this very important to me.

I've been spoiled by the iPad 3 in terms of resolution, especially when
reading in bed where the tablet is about 10" away from my face. The pro is
decent, but I think I could still see the pixels in bed; that would affect
what device I choose to use there.

I agree that the digitizer is the best thing about the device, that alone
could sell it for key niche uses (taking notes, sketching).

~~~
sukuriant
Hm ... I haven't done too too much reading in my bed. I do notice that setting
up ClearType the way you like it seems to make reading text better. That said,
when I was reading Lovecraft in one of the epub readers, I forget which one,
the text was nice to read in 2-column horizontally and 1-column format
vertically. I honestly haven't had much time in front of > 300ppi displays at
close range and with text ( I tend to like things a bit farther away from me
than close, so the screen would still probably be 15 or so inches away), so
perhaps my experience hasn't been adequately adjusted yet.

Oh, and of course, as a touch-typist and a fast typist, I recommend the type
cover for using on your lap. Both keyboards are stiff, but I imagine the
feedback of pressing a key will make it easier to work with on your lap.

------
rayiner
I'm think that Microsoft erred severely in making a Surface RT in addition to
a Surface Pro.

Surface RT is too little. Why pay as much as an iPad and more than a Nexus 10
for a device with a last-generation screen and last-generation processor?

Surface Pro is too much. There is a segment of people who would want to run
full-fleged desktop apps on a touch-screen tablet, but I'm convinced that the
number of those people is vanishingly small. The apparent usefulness of being
able to run classic desktop apps decreases when you realize that the apps that
won't work with Windows RT are by definition the ones that haven't been
updated to be usable on a touch screen. Moreover, with the touch cover
requiring a flat surface to use the keyboard, the whole "laptop replacement"
angle goes out the window in a lot of situations where a 10.6" laptop would be
very desirable (e.g. train commutes).

It was a mistake from the beginning to have two lines. They should have
focused on making one compelling product, instead of two severely compromised
ones. Why are goodies like the 1080p screen bundled inextricably with the
battery-destroying Ivy Bridge processor? Office is the key differentiator
here, the "Windows ecosystem" is secondary. Surface should have been one
device with a Clover Trail processor, 1080p screen, Office, and 8+ hours
battery life. If Google can deliver the Nexus 10 at $400, Microsoft should
have been able to deliver such a device at $600.

Unfortunately, all of the OEM's are copying Microsoft's RT/Pro dichotomy. The
Windows RT devices have low-resolution screens and last-generation processors,
while the Windows Pro devices have battery-sucking Ivy Bridge processors. It's
a distinction that maybe made sense to some marketing geek, but one that's
totally non-sensical as a practical matter.

------
ChuckMcM
Should be interesting. One of the things I've wished for was a tablet that
could do both capacitive touch style interactions and more precise Wacom
pen/tablet style interactions. Looks like I'll have a chance to play with an
implementation of that.

I agree with kimura that its a pretty high price point. Although reserve
judgement on whether or not it crosses into the 'too expensive' territory. Its
essentially the same machine as a Macbook Air which is $1,199 for a 128G model
(vs the Surface Pro 128GB @ $999)

~~~
FireBeyond
Well, no, it's arguably a "better" machine than the MBA in the sense that it
can convert to a tablet, has a pressure sensitive digitizer, higher
resolution, better sound system.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Sorry, I was being imprecise. From a Compute/Memory/Storage point of view its
nominally the same as a Macbook Air. Gives context on what sort of
programmatic performance you get.

Agreed it has a different peripheral set which makes it 'better' for some
applications and perhaps 'not as good' for others. But I haven't tried it out
so its hard to know.

I do have a Kagi capacitive stylus for my iPad and its not nearly as nice as
the stylus I had on my old IREX e-reader or the Bamboo Wacom tablet on my Mac.

------
r00fus
Classic Microsoft rear-guard move to protect margins for Intel and their
hardware chain (and consequently trying to prop up their desktop OS appeal as
well) by trying to "tablet-ify" their existing offerings. Expect a bunch of
Surface clones (MS approved) to hit the market soon afterwards.

This strategy won't work. Many folks who would buy a Win8 Pro surface are
likely going to just buy an ultrabook or netbook + iPad/Nexus/Fire instead.

Microsoft shouldn't even be competing against Apple. They should be deathly
afraid of Android. Apple doesn't want to turn iOS into a desktop-like
experience, however a Asus Transformer did Surface before Microsoft did.

~~~
cooldeal
>however a Asus Transformer did Surface before Microsoft did

Can the Asus Transformer run Eclipse? If not, can it or will it, anytime soon?

~~~
r00fus
No, but it can run AIDE:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui&hl=en)

------
joejohnson
So it's basically as expensive as a MacBook Air, but not as polished or light-
weight, and it comes with Windows 8? I'm still stuck on why I need something
in between a tablet and a small laptop, especially when it costs as much as a
nicer ultrabook.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
_expensiveness_ : yes, including the touch cover it'd be priced exactly in-
line with the 11.8" mba with the same storage options

 _polish_ : based on the design and build quality of the rt version i'd say
it’s a pretty safe bet that the hardware will be plenty polished (that’s in my
opinion of course; as a statement either way would be purely subjective..)

 _light-weight_ : 2.0lbs [1] vs. mba at 2.38lbs [2], so no..

 _windows 8_ : i'm assuming you consider that a negative (or at least are
implying that it’s somehow inferior to osx), but i can’t think of any other
system that’s as flexible in supporting various input methods and usage
scenarios that would be made available on such a device

 _why_ : well i guess it depends on how you look at it. the way i see it is,
unlike most tablets this is one that is _also_ fully functional as a
laptop/desktop (input methods, ports, connectivity, a fully-featured os that
supports real multitasking and runs millions of _app_ lication _s_ ) when you
need it.. and, unlike most laptops/desktops, it’s also one that makes for an
excellent tablet (touch input, pen/digitizer, increased portability, a
fast/stable os with a nice touch-friendly interface)..

benchmarking against the mba i find it pretty hard to not see value there. and
_you_ may not need this (apparently most people do not _need_ mba’s either by
the way), but for some it makes for a pretty great value proposition as it
really could replace both a tablet and a traditional pc.

[1] [http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-windows-
rt/help-me-choose)

[2] <http://www.apple.com/macbookair/specs.html>

_edit: for some reason seeing those links next to one another made me laugh a
bit; simplicity._

------
secalex
If that price included a full version of Office I would definitely get it
myself.

As priced, it's a no-brainer for the executive set who like to be seen with
their iPads but get real work done on 5 pound, AD-joined, IT provisioned
Dells. They already have volume licensed Office, and IT teams are going to
make this a standard option for road-warriors and execs.

I think the Hacker News set doesn't understand what it's like to work at a
non-tech Fortune 500 company. Microsoft's goal isn't to replace the iPad on
teenagers' Christmas lists, it's to protect the highly lucrative corporate
market from further iPad (and eventually Mac) penetration. On that measure,
the Surface Pro is going to crush it.

~~~
secalex
To put it another way, you aren't going to see a lot of these at SXSW or at
Ritual Coffee, but watch out National Association of Pharmaceutical
Representatives!

------
ConstantineXVI
It's competing with laptops, not tablets. If the price didn't kill it vs.
tablets, the thickness and fans would. Terrible choice against the iPad, but
potentially the right one vs. a MacBook Air.

------
pixie_
Before even clicking the link, I thought to myself, 'What would I pay for a
Windows 8 tablet?' Not more than $500 I thought. When I saw they priced it at
$900 I laughed. Microsoft is a non-stop train wreck of misery at the moment.
It's like Window ME and Windows Vista combined. I hope they come out of this
beating with a renewed sense of reality. Maybe shed a few layers of
management..

~~~
RobAtticus
You can buy a Windows 8 tablet for $500: [http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-
US/surface-with-windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-
with-windows-rt/home)

This is closer to a Macbook Air competitor (with keyboard) in my opinion, that
also has the ability to be a tablet and runs x86 applications. Given that, the
price makes more sense.

------
smacktoward
_In January, Surface with Windows 8 Pro will be available in two versions and
pricing will start at $899._

Ouch.

~~~
sliverstorm
That was about my thought process, accompanied by a whistle.

------
JVIDEL
Compared to a similar ultrabook its not that expensive, the problem is that
for the average joe on a store its a $999 tablet surrounded by $200-500
tablets.

Maybe MSFT should have released a surface hybrid laptop-tablet instead. The
kickstand+cover combo is great compared to other tablets but is not the same
than a proper laptop keyboard.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
There's the Type Cover, which is a proper keyboard as far as I understand it.

------
jiggy2011
Does anyone know how much RAM this thing has, since marketing speak has now
taken "memory" to mean "storage space".

What's funny is calling this a laptop since your lap is about the only place
you can't use it (apart from as a tablet I suppose). It's really a portable
desktop.

~~~
mandeepj
They mentioned it very clearly - The device have 4 GB of RAM

[http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-8-pro/specifications)

------
numo16
I could see this being an excellent on-the-go digital sculpting/modeling
machine. If the digitizer is comparable to a Wacom, this would be great for
zbrush.

------
daigoba66
Specifications-wise ([http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-8-pro/specifications)) it's actually very similar to base models of
the MacBook Air (perhaps actually smaller than the Air without the keyboard
cover). At about $100 cheaper.

------
debacle
I think they priced themselves out of the market.

~~~
untog
What market, though? This isn't an iPad, it's a full machine. Agree that
they're not doing a great job of communicating that, though. Calling them both
Surface may have been a bad move.

~~~
debacle
But people are going to compare it to an iPad or other Windows notebooks (in
the ~600 range) rather than an ultrabook, I think.

------
moistgorilla
Man this thing is cool, I want it just for the digitizer and the resolution.

------
Irregardless
You can have 50% of an Ultrabook for 100% of the price. Total savings of up to
negative 50%! How could anyone resist?

Only Apple can list 'Status Symbol' as one of the perks of their products, and
I have a feeling that's one of the main features the average consumer wants in
a tablet. Aside from the toy/gimmick factor and browsing the internet easily
from bed (or the toilet), I'm just not seeing the mass appeal of these.

~~~
mertd
It has an i5, pretty good screen, USB 3 and the light form factor. Which half
is missing from the equation?

------
MechaJDI
Definitely too expensive. I could have sworn that they claimed to keep the
price under $800. Looks like I'll be waiting for either the inevitable price
drop or fire sale for what would amount to a 2nd laptop for me. Knowing this,
I don't understand why the ultrabooks are priced so exorbitantly despite them
being "luxury" devices if they plan for people to actually buy them.

------
softbuilder
The marketplace isn't going to understand that this is more of a computer than
an iPad. They need to hammer on "this runs Office".

~~~
steverb
The only problem is that the RT also runs Office. I think the Pro looks good
and I can't wait to get hands on one, but I suspect that if MS doesn't figure
out how to market things it will die a swift death.

On the other hand, MS is famous for continuing to do things they suck at until
they get it right. One of the benefits of having deep pockets.

------
fumar
As someone who likes to use Ableton Live and Adobe CS. This is exciting. I
want to carry around a computer in the form of a tablet. I want to have pen
input and USB.

I am using Surface RT right now. Its not perfect. But all the things, I
dislike are hopefully fixed with the pro.

I do wish Apple made something similar.

------
marknutter
Hey, cool! I had one of these back in 2003 when it was called a Tablet PC.
Maybe they'll get it right this time.

------
bcoates
Has anyone done disk benchmarks on the built-in NAND of either the RT or Pro?
I've really gotten used to the performance difference between modern SATA SSDs
and spinning disks, I'd hate to buy a surface and get performance of the bad
old days.

------
borlak
Are these still "64gb" as in it's really 45gb with the OS files and such
installed?

~~~
binarycrusader
Yes, if you look at the specs page there's a disclaimer noting the OS takes up
a significant amount of the space:

    
    
      Storage 	64GB*, 128GB
      *System software uses significant storage space. Available storage is subject to change based on system software updates and apps usage.
      1 GB = 1 billion bytes. See Surface.com/storage for more details.

~~~
secalex
iOS is made out of Unicorn feathers and does not take any of the iPad's
advertised space.

~~~
binarycrusader
I'm uncertain whom you're replying to as I never mentioned iOS nor implied
anything about it.

iOS does take less space than Windows at last check, but that's to be
expected.

I personally think it's pretty disingenuous that more vendors don't advertise
the usable space instead of total space.

I'm not thrilled about how much usable space I actually have left on my Nexus
7 16GB as an example...

------
yread
> Surface with Windows 8 Pro will come with Intel’s next generation Core i5
> processor

So it's going to run Haswell?! Weren't those supposed to come out only a
quarter after that?

------
tmister
How much space will it take for OS+Office+other default applications? If the
situation is same as Surface RT then 64 GB Surface Pro is definitely not a
good choice.

~~~
dagw
_How much space will it take for OS+Office+other default applications_

Exactly as much space as it takes up on your laptop.

------
laura1066
Wonder how long it might take for them to release an updated model,
considering the Intel Haswell microarchitecture should be available around Q2
2013.

------
mtgx
After trying Windows 8, I'm not convinced "hybrids" are the future anymore.
Everything about such a hybrid will be a compromise one way or the other.

You won't get the best desktop experience as Windows 8 is annoying you with
Metro, and you always have to bypass it, a 10" screen is pretty useless for
any real work on a PC (too small). You'll also get about half or less the
battery life of an ARM tablet (and probably several times less for idle time -
an ARM tablet can last for days on a charge with light use). You also get too
little storage for a desktop PC and for the price.

It will get hot, and will get noise from the fans. It's 30% heavier than a 10"
tablet, and people are already saying how the new iPad Mini will be the "real"
iPad in the future because of its weight (half the weight of regular iPad) and
size. And it's also too expensive for a tablet, if that's what you really
want.

Manufacturers are already saying they expect touchscreen hybrids to only be a
small part of the ultrabook sales next year, and I think they got it right.
Hybrids will only be a niche market, and not the "future" of tablet and PC's
that Microsoft hopes it will be.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
My old Sony 505g had a 10.4" screen and was plenty useful.

------
podperson
Does anyone know how much free space is left on the 64GB model? WinRT takes up
~14GB on the 32GB non-pro Surface iirc.

------
netpenthe
maybe it'll be good as a backup laptop.

i just bought an X1 Carbon that needs to be sent back for repair.. i have done
away with my desktop years ago so now i need a backup whilst my X1 is in
repair.. the Surface Pro seems to fit this pretty well...

------
rwbt
Half-nailed it.

------
kimura
Too expensive

~~~
jeremyt
You mean, as opposed to a MacBook air at 999 to 1199? This is a full-fledged
laptop running the full version of Windows.

~~~
untog
Well, it's a full-fledged laptop that has no keyboard. A keyboard will cost
you more- a type cover is about $149, right?

~~~
Aardwolf
Wow seriously? I bought a mechanical keyboard with gold plated switches for
each single key for that price!

~~~
Nikaido
The markup on the typecover is hard to justify when looking at the
competition. The keyboard on the asus transformer cost about the same except
that it also has a big battery inside, extending the battery life of the
tablet when used in laptop mode.

And it can be used as a laptop, in your bed, in your lap.. not like the
Surface RT which doesn't rely on the type cover but a stand that is only
stable when put on a desk or table.

------
sliverstorm
Do we know how thickness will compare to the RT? From the photos, this looks
kind of thick.

~~~
sukuriant
Microsoft says:

    
    
       Surface Pro:
       10.81 x 6.81 x 0.53in
       2lbs
    
       Surface RT:
       10.81 x 6.77 x 0.37in
       1.5lbs
    

[http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-windows-
rt/specifications) and

[http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-8-pro/specifications)

~~~
sliverstorm
Perfect. So it is, in fact, 43% thicker. Still pretty thin, but nice to know
my eyes were not deceiving me.

